# Ticker Factory Help?



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

I'm wanting to create an accurate ticker in my signature to count up the days since I've brought Penelope home but I'm unsure how to go about this. I've tried to create one but I can only come up with what I have below which is "Days since I got Penelope is 1 month 1 week old"
does anyone know how to go about changing it so it would say "1 month 1 week since I brought Penelope home" ? 
Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------

